# Neuer Fernseher...



## Silenzz (24. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag,

So ich werde mir demnächst einen neuen Fernseher leisten, da mein alter von Orion eigentlich vollkommen unbrauchbar ist, mit einer gefühlten Bildschirmdiagonale von 3 Zoll   Aufjedenfall, suche ich jetzt einen neuen Fernseher, am besten FullHD, auf dem ich warscheinlich eher zocken, als Fernseh gucken werde. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage was hole ich mir für einen, mit wieviel Hertz etc., allerdings habe ich von der ganzen Materie wenig Ahnung und im Internet finde ich nur widersprüchliche Informationen. Also bitte ich euch um Hilfe, und frage euch, welchen Fernseher ich mir anschaffen soll, ins Auge gesprungen sind mir: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003EAEV5S/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i5?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=09BFDRB51V6CGKV6081W&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128 und http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003AXXDNK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=09BFDRB51V6CGKV6081W&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128 
Die liegen preislich in meinem Budget (das so ca. bis maximal 400€uro reicht) und haben ja auch recht gute Rezensionen bekommen, jetzt meine Frage sind die beiden i.O. oder würdet ihr mir zu einem anderen Fernseher raten? 
Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung

Mfg Silenzz


----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2011)

_Der C530 hat für einen LCD aufjeden Fall einen recht guten Inputlag - damit sollte das zocken ohne Probleme von der Hand gehen.

Bei dem Budget ist halt auch nicht viel mehr drin.

Eine Alternative wäre noch der Sony KDL-32EX500 - kostet allerdings etwas mehr als 400€.

_


----------



## Silenzz (24. Februar 2011)

Sind die Verbesserungen so gravierend, dass der Sony die 115€uro Aufpreis locker rechtfertigt?


----------

